# Killashandra Convent, Ireland - July 2009



## lost (Jul 18, 2009)

Lots of history here






Killeshandra convent is quite an oppressive, trashed place, but once I settled into it I found it quite peaceful and photogenic




















Basement





The ruined chapel















The stairs are really nice, with pink granite steps





Luckily the rest of the building has concrete floors, so won't suffer the same fate










Inside the original 'Drummully House' building, which has very rotten wooden floors





This corridor was very dark and dingy, I had to do a 2 minute exposure just to make use of the little natural light coming in through the bricked up windows, even then I had to do a little post-editing


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 18, 2009)

Excellant find Lost,with great pics that show just how fooked it is.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 18, 2009)

Great site, explore and report - Lost nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## thatlizkid (Jul 18, 2009)

it has such an interesting history its a real shame its in such a state,
nice photos bw!


----------



## marshall10 (Jul 18, 2009)

Great find there! Some fantastic shots..


----------



## havoc (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah you found it then. Nice work.


----------



## lost (Jul 19, 2009)

Aye it was pretty easy to find, looming over the town.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 19, 2009)

What in imposing place, I think the dark stone helps to give it an almost prison feel, great set of photos there, I had to do a double take on the stairwell one to get my orientation right


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice - pity roofs gone - some nice mine stuff in that area too.


----------



## melvinbmx (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats the place from the awful film Schrooms. You should watch it just for this place.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 20, 2009)

You know I thought I recognised the name, it's not that far from where my Mother came from and relations still live. Nice one though shame it's in sutch a state.


----------



## Bryag (Jul 21, 2009)

Begorrah and top of the morning you you. You have been a busy wee boy (OK maybe not wee) on the Emerald Isle, Lost. Some nice finds there, well done


----------

